# [SOLVED] setting up TP link router and access point



## 3dsmaxed (Oct 1, 2011)

hi everyone

my first post here. I need help setting up wifi network in my office. i will try to explain my complete set up right now. the main problem is how to setup my access points .
Okay so here it is. 

I have 3 - 4 PCS in my office out of which My machine is the main machine and everything is setup on this. so for networking what i have done is i am using a TP link router model TL-WR941D. i had got it configured from an engineer. A cable from my internet modem goes into the blue port of this router(WAN) and my PCs are connected via the LAN port of the router . so everything is working fine right now the local network and internet on all PCS and my laptop also connects through the wifi and is able to access other pcs and also the internet. 

To have better signal strength on other floors of the building my engineer had installed 2 access points. They are TP link model Tl-WA901ND. yesterday i updated the firmware of my main router and the settings were some how lost but i managed to set it back to working state using the quick setup utility. so my router and wifi is working fine. But now my access points have stopped sworking . i mean i am not able to get better signal strengths thorugh them. i am assuming theirs ettings /ip etc are lost. now i have no idea how to setup these access points to be used again as part of my wifi network. I looked on the internet but nowhere the thing has been explained in detail. can anyone please guide me on how can i configure my access points/repeaters agaain? i am stuck and engineer is not available for nest few days and my officee internet is suffering. 

Any help would be really appreciated

Thanks

P.S i have never setup an access point or router before so please bear with me and tell me a little detailed setup instructions

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: setting up TP link router and access point*



> yesterday i updated the firmware of my main router and the settings were some how lost but i managed to set it back to working state using the quick setup utility.


 has the router changed to default settings for wireless name and security - if so have you changed back to the settings you had before the firmware update


----------



## 3dsmaxed (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: setting up TP link router and access point*

i dont know too much about that mate. i just know one thing that when i ran that utility setup for router network and internet worked as before and i dint have to do any settings manually for any PC. 
I also do remember that when i used the installation utility for my router i did change the wifi name and security key

Does that help?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: setting up TP link router and access point*



> I also do remember that when i used the installation utility for my router i did change the wifi name and security key


 changed to something new or the same as before 

the access points will be looking for the original wireless name and also the same security setting and password as before - that maybe why they are not working - if you have changed that information on the main router


----------



## 3dsmaxed (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: setting up TP link router and access point*

yes i have changed that name and security key in the router. how can i change it in the access point also?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: setting up TP link router and access point*

You don't need to change anything in the access points as you updated the firmware on your main router setting it back to the state it was shipped in so it is the main router that needs setting up not the access points.

On the main router you need to set the ssid(router broadcast name), wireless encryption key WEP/WPA/WPA2 whichever it is and the same password for the encryption key and channel no as well.

Did the engineer not leave you a list of settings to be used on the main router and access points. He should have done? It is only the main router you are concerned with tho.


----------



## 3dsmaxed (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: setting up TP link router and access point*

Okay now I have changed the wifi name and wep back to what was working before this firmware update. But the ap is still not working. What is this channel number thing? Where do I change it? And how do I know what was its earlier value?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: setting up TP link router and access point*

You need to input the settings that the engineer inputted originally.

Hence the question



> Did the engineer not leave you a list of settings to be used on the main router and access points. He should have done? It is only the main router you are concerned with tho.


----------



## 3dsmaxed (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: setting up TP link router and access point*

Unfortunately I don't have those. Cnt I fix it on my own? Or is it like a magic code?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: setting up TP link router and access point*

Ok log into one of the access points i think they will be in repeater mode you don't need to change anything just look for ssid name of main router it will be in the repeater settings the channel no may be in here as well. The wireless security settings will be in advanced section refer to manual it will tell you whether it is wep or wpa/wpa2 tkip or aes and the network key itself. 

These settings will need to be configured on main router.


----------



## 3dsmaxed (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: setting up TP link router and access point*

but how can i log on to my access point when i dont know what ip address it was using ?
sorry for being a noob but i am new to these things


----------



## 3dsmaxed (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: setting up TP link router and access point*

Ok guys.

i finally figured out the problem and also found the way to know the ip of the access point. what i did was using a lan cable i plugged one end to the router port and other end to the access point. (basically i connected my AP on to the LAN like any PC)
since i am using windows 7 i went to network and sharing centre------and clicked on show full map. voila. it showed my access point there. i click on it and it opens the webinterface automatically by plugging in the ip that was assigned to the it initially which was 192.168.0.200 in my case . so i looged into the AP interface by using admin as username and password and saw all the settings there and to my surprise i was using the wrong security type in the router . in access points i(or the engineer) had set it to WPA PSk and in router i was using WEP after the firmware upgrade so the clash happened and therefore no internet access. So everything is working fine now. hoepfully it doesnt mess up again

In this whole process since yesterday i have learnt a lot from you guys and the mighty INTERNET. so i want to thank everyone for the support. Its exciting to figure out things on your own . thanks again


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: setting up TP link router and access point*

excellent :4-cheers: - thanks for letting us know - it maybe worth documenting all the settings - so in the future any change can be easily managed

You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi thanks for posting back and glad its sorted for you.:smile:


----------

